# Hankook tires ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I need to get 4 new tires for my Trailblazer, I have been looking over a million different tires and have read GREAT reviews on Hankook Dynapro's..... does anyone have them or experience with them ????


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Have them, love them... absolutely the best truck tire I've ever had. Handle fantastically, seem to be wearing really good and they are amazing in snow / slick conditions. They are on a '05 GMC quad cab.


-DallanC


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Dallan...... Thank you for the info, I always feel better when a "Real" person gives an opinion!!!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

have them as well and when I had them in to get rotated they were on their way to wearing well beyond the mileage they are warrantied for. even the guys at discount tire had them on their trucks.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I have them also some of the best tires you can buy. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Have them, love them... absolutely the best truck tire I've ever had. Handle fantastically, seem to be wearing really good and they are amazing in snow / slick conditions. They are on a '05 GMC quad cab.


Changing my recommendation to HATE these. I've had two tires split in the tread, unrepairable. Mild driving, occasional towing, little off roading, the entire set has lasted 30k miles when they were warrantied to go 50k.

Junk!

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bummer. But 10,000 miles per year seems like they aren't getting warmed up.
Dry rot or UV damage ? Seems likely.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to get some new tires. I've got about 65,000 miles on my set of bigfoots. Can't complain about that.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Junk! Some of our fleet were equipped with these after the Michelin tires we normally get were on backorder. They wear very fast and have really weird wear patterns!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just a mention for Michelin, 95 Nissan truck,came with junk tires new, got about 30,000 miles changed to Michelin M&S, on my second set of 4, truck has 190,000 miles on it with at least half the tread left. That being said put them on my Grand Cherokee and they lasted 30.000 miles is all. Little Nissan will run forever and will always have the M&S Mich. on it. Grand Cherokee? don't know what the problem is, but the Rims I put on it may have made a difference.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I put Lauffen (Hankook) X Fit AT's on my Jeep 4 months ago. I have been happy with them up to this point. On road they are quiet and smooth with good traction in the snow, off road they have good traction and rock block sidewall tread block. We will see how they hold up I guess.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ill just throw this in. Best tire ever - Cooper ST. They dont come with a mileage rating because its an off road/mud terrain tire but I have a set on my F350. 2 years in 22000 miles and not a bit of wear yet. Should get at least 60k if I continue to take care of them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3arabians said:


> Ill just throw this in. Best tire ever - Cooper ST. They dont come with a mileage rating because its an off road/mud terrain tire but I have a set on my F350. 2 years in 22000 miles and not a bit of wear yet. Should get at least 60k if I continue to take care of them.


I have those on my truck too. They are good tires for sure.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I just put new tires on my 2500 Duramax. Ended up with Toyo AT II Extremes. I almost went with the Cooper ST Max. Not sure how guys get big milage out of AT tires on heavier diesel trucks. I can't seem to get +35k miles out of a set...and thats with rotating them religiously.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Bummer. But 10,000 miles per year seems like they aren't getting warmed up.
> Dry rot or UV damage ? Seems likely.


Doubt it, first tire split in the tread after the first year. Discount Tire treated me good, prorated what was left and road-hazarded out 2 tires. Special ordered in some "C" class Cooper A/T3s to replace them.

-DallanC


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I've always run Toyo AT's. They have been great and I always get my mileage out of them. (Run on a lifted 2003 Excursion)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

gdog said:


> I just put new tires on my 2500 Duramax. Ended up with Toyo AT II Extremes. I almost went with the Cooper ST Max. Not sure how guys get big milage out of AT tires on heavier diesel trucks. I can't seem to get +35k miles out of a set...and thats with rotating them religiously.


Mine are the Cooper Discoverer STT 35x12.50 R20LT to be exact. They are on my F350 diesel and as I said earlier are at 22000 miles and I cant see any wear on the tread so far


----------

